# Replacing a door lock cylinder maxima 1995



## Dan177 (Jan 30, 2011)

Replacing a door lock cylinder maxima 1995 (door passenger)


i removed door trim, now, how i can have access to door lock cylinder ?

Have you pictures and manual instructions step by step ?

thanks in advance for your help

Dan


----------

